# 73 lemans rear wheelhouses



## TurboMN (Sep 13, 2016)

Helping a friend do some rust repairs on his 1973 lemans. I've been on the hunt for the rear outer wheelhouses. Can't seem to find anything for that year. My question is, are there any other years that are interchangeable or close enough to modify?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'73 Pontiac A body 2door/4door (& not station wagons) used a '73 Pontiac only outer rear wheel house. Have cut a few out of parts cars that had rust in the rear lower 1/4. Zipped the quarter & outer wheel houses off inside the flanged joint on the inner wheel house side. Not a 100% sure what the difference is in the '74 version. The difference in the '74 Pontiac A body quarter panels is further back.


----------

